# Timing belt replacement. How complicated on the 1.4L?



## atikovi (Oct 19, 2001)

I've changed the belts on a few other cars but not on any VW. I have the Hybrid but assume they are all the same for this job. I see they call for 3.4 hours book time so it can't be too difficult. Has anybody that DIY'd it give any suggestions? I see the water pump is on the opposite side of the engine and has a separate belt. Are they also supposed to be changed at the same time? Also posting this in the Jetta forum.


----------

